# 9 lb butt on new pit boss pellet smoker



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

Afternoon ladies and gents I finally got me a pellet smoker after 6 months of debating on which one togo with. Bought the pit boss 700 two Fridays ago smoked it in that night cooked a small butt on Saturday,and it went above and beyond my expectations. Had my sisters birthday this past Friday I purchased a 9 lb butt Thursday night trimmed some fat and was ready for Friday morning. I rub it with famous Daves pork rub put it on the smoker at 7am at 225*f. This thing blowed me away great taste great bark and anot incredible smoke ring. I love this pit boss would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

20170407_192645.jpg



__ butt-attic bbq
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

20170407_192620.jpg



__ butt-attic bbq
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

20170407_074743.jpg



__ butt-attic bbq
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks great!  Always fun to love your gear.


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks had a masterbuilt 30 for a few years and didn't really love it kind of glad it died haha[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks fantastic!

Glad to hear your so happy with your new smoker!

Al


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks AL


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2017)

BABBQ, Good looking PP, sounds like a great smoker.


----------



## amlong88 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks delicious. A butt is a good first cook to do for a new smoker. My favorite cut.


----------



## sauced (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations on new smoker, and you PP looks delicious!! Nice job


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice job on the butt, I just picked up one of them myself, And yep I like it, Glad of the decision.


----------



## butt-attic bbq (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful butt and congratulations on the new rig.

Disco


----------

